# Rayshot pouches



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I had won the Rayshot pouch giveaway and got a nice sampler of his pouches and I must say they are top notch! Ray promised these were going to be the best pouches I will ever try and he was right, they were laminated perfectly with a nice flexible glue there's no chance of them ever coming apart, they were very soft and light and only got softer with age so it allows you to grip the shot well and the centering hole on all of them is a very nice feature, and the selling point is they don't stretch one pouch has out lasted 10 band sets and is still going! Point is for $2 this pouch sells its self, it is the best pouch you can buy and it will be the longest lasting pouch you will ever use, buy one or more and you will not regret it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been testing some of Ray's pouches for the past week and they're amazing! They make me want to shoot more because they're so good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

One of best pouch makers here, try his magnetic one


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been using his pouches for a few months and they are very enjoyable to shoot and are extremely strong.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will buy some magnetic ones for sure. Indoor bb shooting in the winter is about all the slingshot shooting I can do when there is 5 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

They are the best available! Each and every FlippinOut Slingshot comes equipped with these pouches. Only the best will do!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there awsome i love mine i got 3 magnetic pouches


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I appreciate your feedback about the pouches. I can say all I want to about the pouches, but it's what you guys say that matters.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

His pouches really are fantastic!!!

I've been shooting a few of them on some of my shooters, and as they break in they turn to gold. I cannot recommend them enough for anyone looking for t a top of the line pouch to outlast many bandsets. At some-point I'll get my review up with pictures for all to see.

Thank you Ray, and good work.

Regards - John


----------

